# Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

SAGE 
Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: PERFECT PUP

SHE'S THE PRODUCT OF A BROKEN HOME!! HER YOUNG PARENTS SPLIT UP AND HER DADDY COULD NO LONGER KEEP HER. BUT LUCKY FOR HER - HE BROUGHT HER IN WHERE SHE HAD BEEN FED, WORMED, HAS SHELTER AND HAS A PARVO SHOT! NOW SHE'S READY FOR A FRESH START! SHE'S A CUTIE!! 

Sage is 6-8 months old.

SAGE is house trained. 


My Contact InfoOSCEOLA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL 
Reed City, MI 
<span style="color: #990000">231-832-5790</span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15523949


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

She looks like a mix to me.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

But very cute!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

pretty hard to tell with the ears in that position and no good view of the body.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

She looks adorable! I could see her being a sable baby, certainly not well bred but the important thing is that she sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

bump from page 3


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

listing removed


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (NA) Reed City, MI ID: PERFECT PUP *Sage* 6-8 mths.*

We can only hope she found a good home.....

_____________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

